

Facebook React Starter Kit - koistya
https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-kit

======
koistya
Are you planning to build a web application with complex UI? Consider using
React.js which is used by sites like facebook.com, instagram.com, feedly.com,
khanacademy.org and many others.

Another idea - instead of spending dozens of hours putting the initial project
structure together you can clone an existing template on GitHub and customize
it for your needs. Later on, if new features are added to the template, you
can fetch and merge them back into your project.

